# Big lot's Coupon



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Not sure if they have any Halloween out yet, but you can usually find something to help with a prop.

Big Lots is having a 20% off Friends and Family Day sale today. You can print
off the coupon at the link below to get 20% off your entire purchase today
between 5 PM and 9 PM.

http://www.biglots.com/coupon/buzzclubcoupon.aspx?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Slanks!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Of course its today. I have no time to do anything today.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I picked up a couple large silver gazing balls for $8.50 ea. They should work nicely with a Frankenstein lab theme.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

*Big Lots 20% Off Coupon*

Big Lots has a 20% off entire purchase coupon available to be printed. It's valid through Saturday, 10/9/2010.

http://www.biglots.com/coupon/buzzclubcoupon.aspx

I've not made it to one this year (The one by me closed) but they typically have a decent Halloween selection.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool thanks - I'm printing it right now.


----------

